# STRANGE TALES 2: Lightning Dogs & Siafu -- 99c



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Lightning Dogs & Siafu (Strange Tales)

A shy schoolteacher moves to outer London ... and learns the awful truth about a nearby subway line.

A Catholic priest arrives in Tanzania to find a nest of deadly driver ants - 'siafu' - near the mission he has been assigned to. But he learns after a while that there are things far deadlier than insects.

"Richards is a master" - RT Book Reviews.
"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - John Pelan.
"One of the great masters of dark fiction, a hell of a writer" - Horror World.
"Man, can this guy write. He has the power to introduce you all over again to the pleasures of reading good prose" - Ed Gorman.
"For the sheer pleasure of reading a story by a master of the art, he is hard to beat" - Black Static magazine.
"An amazing voice" - James A. Moore.
"Tony Richards always turns in a first-class story" - Ronald Chetwynd-Hayes.

You can view the complete STRANGE TALES series, all for 99c, here: http://amzn.to/yHs9F9

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR: Tony Richards is the author of 7 novels from HarperCollins, Tor, and Pan Macmillan and has seen more than one hundred short stories in print, most of them in magazines like Isaac Asimov's SF, Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery, F&SF, Postscripts, Weird Tales and Cemetery Dance. He has been shortlisted for both the HWA Bram Stoker Award and the British Fantasy Award. *

All of Tony's titles on Kindle, traditionally published and self-published, can be viewed here: https://www.amazon.com/author/tonyrichards


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony-

Congratulations on your book!

As you know, KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you, Betsy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find out more about my fiction, both on Kindle and in print, at my website:
http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm producing new short stories all the time. Just finished another one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I write in other genres, but horror/supernatural is my favorite.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can view some more of my collections and novels by clicking on the covers in my signature (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just uploaded a new one yesterday.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These small books are samples from my far larger horror/suspense collection (see below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although I've started doing well in the UK as well the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These small STRANGE TALES books are tasters from the much larger book below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some brand-new stories of mine are on the way to Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy now, while stocks last!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work on Kindle -- with the exception of all but one of my Immortal Holmes tales -- has appeared in print before going onto KDP. You can enjoy them here for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these dark and chilly evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Like the new signature? Opinion?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to take a look at these excellent stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've chosen some of my very best ones for the _Strange Tales _ series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These short _Strange Tales_ collections are intended as samples of my work. The big book of stories is in my signature below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

One early story and one later one here. See if you can guess which one is which.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's your chance to try again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers!


----------

